# Naechster Bond Darsteller womoeglich weiblich



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2019)

Habt ihr das schon mitbekommen?

James-Bond-Personalie - Weiblich, schwarz, Geheimagentin

Eine Frau soll James Bond spielen: Die drei groessten Brueche in der 007-Tradition bisher - Film - Kultur - WDR


Klingt erst mal ungewohnt.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2019)

Wird nicht passieren. James bleibt James.


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2019)

Seit Craig schau ich sowieso kein James Bond mehr.
Der Charm ist irgendwie weg


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Klingt erst mal ungewohnt.


Ungewohnt? Das ist ein kompletter (Tabu) Bruch.

James Bond sollte männlich bleiben, aber der Genderwahn treibt manche zu solchen Ideen.
Ich finde die Filme mit Daniel Craig ganz gut.
Ansonsten könnte ich mir Tom Hiddleston als auch Idris Elba gut in der Rolle vorstellen.
Beide auf ihre Weise coole Typen. Mit Ausstrahlung und Charme.


----------



## Research (17. Juli 2019)

Früher war das auch ein Brite/Engländer.
Charmant, macho....

Der neue Darsteller ist nichts davon.


----------



## ich558 (17. Juli 2019)

Hat ja bei Ghost Buster super funktioniert. Oder bei Oceans 8....



Threshold schrieb:


> Wird nicht passieren. James bleibt James.



"Mein Name ist Bond. Jacqueline Bond"
"Schön Sie kennen zu lernen Mrs. Bond"

Grauenvoll


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte ich mir Tom Hiddleston als auch Idris Elba gut in der Rolle vorstellen.
> Beide auf ihre Weise coole Typen. Mit Ausstrahlung und Charme.



Ich würde Taron Egerton als neuen Bond begrüßen.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde Taron Egerton als neuen Bond begrüßen.



Würde zumindest ein junges Publikum ansprechen.
Die Bond-Darsteller müssen ja nicht immer gleich "reif" sein.^^


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Würde zumindest ein junges Publikum ansprechen.
> Die Bond-Darsteller müssen ja nicht immer gleich "reif" sein.^^



Sean Connery war auch nur 30, aber er hatte mit dem Alter schon eine Ausstrahlung.
Taron Egerton ist so der typische, glatte 0815 Schauspieler den man einfach in einen Avangers oder Marvel Film einfügen kann.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Würde zumindest ein junges Publikum ansprechen.
> Die Bond-Darsteller müssen ja nicht immer gleich "reif" sein.^^



Der Vorteil ist, man könnte ihn länger binden, da er noch recht jung ist.


----------



## sinchilla (17. Juli 2019)

"Wer sind sie?" "Blond, Janine Blond"...

Gibt ja auch einige Frauen die mehr Männlichkeit ausstrahlen, als die eigentlichen Vertreter dieser Gattung...

Wenn James schon Janine wird, wird's Zeit das Gott, Göttin wird .

Hochgradig albern! Mich wundert ja, das es den entsprechenden Hardcore Feministinnen nicht langsam selbst peinlich wird


----------



## Research (17. Juli 2019)

Einfach nochmal:
OSS 117
gucken.


----------

